# ISO Kid's Lunchbox Fillers



## Jikoni (Feb 6, 2006)

My children take lunch to school every day and I prepare it every morning before they leave to ensure it stays fresh. They are given milk at school at lunch time, so I have to pack something else. I have discovered that last week they took to school three times in a row food that had been deep fried. Here is how last week went.Monday, they had samosas, tuesday, french toast, Wednesday they come home at lunch time and I prepared noodles thursday spring rolls, and Friday pasta and cheese(in a food flask)I am look for healthier alternatives and new ideas so they don't get bored of the same sort of food every week.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 6, 2006)

Crudites and a dip?
Grilled chicken breasts, cut into strips and served in a pitta bread with some lettuce and tomato with a little mayonnaise?
Shisk kebabs - made with marinated chunks of chicken and bits of pineapple?
Are the lunch boxes kept in a refigerated area?   If so, grated cheese and pickle sandwiches?


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Sizzles, how old are your kids.  My kids (both boys) are 8 and 5 and I  make lunch everyday to send to school too.  My kids are spoilt and they don't like cafeteria food (not to mention stand in long lines).  

Here are some things I make:

Samosas, Eggrolls which are not the healthiest things in the world but atleast it's home made and prepared with the freshest ingredients. I normally make a lot of them and freeze them.  I then reheat them in a fry pan in the morning. 

I also make patties with potatoes, cooked seasoned ground beef and add to it some cumin powder, a small chopped jalapeno and cilantro (my kids don't mind hot food, its in their genes ).  I make patties out of it, coat it in breadcrumbs and then in egg wash and then I pan fry it.  I then freeze it and then pop it in a fry pan to heat, wrap it in a foil and it's ready to go.

My kids love eggs.  So I make an egg and cheese sandwich which they love.  

I crack an egg in a microwave safe bowl.  I stir it lightly with a fork to break the yolk and add a dash of pepper and a pinch of salt.  I cover the bowl and microwave it for a minute. 

I lightly toast a hoagie or kaiser roll and place the poached egg on the bread, along with cheese and a tiny bit of honey mustard and off it goes in a foil and to school.  It's pretty healthy. 

I also make Indian flatbread sometimes and give that to them.  It's normally wheat flour with a chockful of spices and then we make a dough, roll it and dry roast it (like rotis) and it's great on it's own. 

Burritos are a good option as well.  I have made burritos out of whatever I had freshly available and the key is to add some cheese to it, wrap and then toast it lightly.  The cheese acts as glue (once heated) and keeps the burrito from falling apart and is easier on their small hands. 

I also make the standard turkey, roast beef sandwiches, Peanut Butter Sandwiches and Hot Dogs or leftover pizza.


----------



## Jikoni (Feb 6, 2006)

Yakuta, your kids are the same age as mine. My daughter is 8 and my son is 5. In the winter, they are given soup at school, but it's not freshly made, my son hates,it(says it makes himm drink a lot of water after lunch and hence have to keep going to the toilet!) but my daughter will try from time to time. Oh great about the patties. I never thought of that, never prepared them either, I will give them a go. I prepare and wrap lots of samosas and freeze then fry in the morning before packing them, same with spring rolls. The egg one sounds nice too.


----------

